# New Site, Specific Goals. Feedback welcome.



## GreggS (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey all-

This is my first time back on TPF in a few years. I had to step away from photography while settling into a new (demanding) career. I've recently set a few goals for myself in photography. Disclaimer- I make no claim to be a professionally trained photographer. On the spectrum of point-an-shoot amateur (1) to enthusiast (5) to established professional (10), I like to hope I'm at least a 6.

My goal is to a) build a portfolio over the coming year and b) enter a juried art show in southern Wisconsin. In the meantime, I've created an online portfolio/store using SquareSpace with the goal of having an organized portfolio and, if I'm lucky, making a few sales.

My site is landing page and I'd love for some constructive feedback. What I'm not looking for is some of the bullying I've witnessed on this forum in the past. If you absolutely detest my work and portfolio and have nothing to say but "you're not a real photographer," please keep it to yourself. Otherwise, comments and suggestions are welcome. 

Gregg


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 4, 2017)

Site design.
Overall I like the site design and layout.

Home page. 
Just personal preference but I'm not a fan of the large photo home page for two reasons. You logo is almost completely lost in the photo and this page feels disconnected to the rest of the site.

Logo.
Needs to be larger. It is a little difficult to read.

Galleries.
I like the gallery set up. Easy to navigate.

Store.
Seems to be well laid out and easy to navigate. A copy of the licence agreement available to read without having to add to cart would be nice.

Blog.
This is a double edged sword.
If you are committed to a blog and create content on a regular basis they can be useful. If you forget and let a couple of months slip away without an update it can look like you are not busy or are lazy.
Content of the blog should all be geared towards something, i.e.. your experiences while out shooting etc. Do not try and add in to much such as gear reviews, tips and tricks etc. It waters down the focus.

As I stated at the top. Overall a decent site that is easy to use.


----------



## weepete (Mar 4, 2017)

Personally the only thing I'd change is your landing page which I'd remove because if I visit your page I'm interested in seeing your portfolio so want to be taken straight in.

You have some very nice shots in your portfolio, and I thought it was a strong cohesive collection.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 4, 2017)

I took a quick peek around your site. Im on an Iphone6P

I like it! 

The landing page can go, I didnt know how to " open the door" it opened but I just clicked all over the page which was annoying.

Once landed, it took me a minute to get the nav down. 
I tried clicking " photography" then I clicked " prints" 
Guess what I clicked next. Another non link menu looking word.

There is a TON of negative space on the home page and none of the words are links. 

Photos are great! One advice with the photo galleries is do not use two of the same set, just show the best. I like the elephant in glasses, not two times though. 

Your headers look like menus, and the filter in the store doesnt do anything.

Wait until you have material for a blog. Your first one was TLDR!
I didnt read it. Why would I? Whats the point. Get to it really quick. If I want to read mark twain I'll pick up a book or google. 

I hope I wasnt too bullish.


----------



## GreggS (Mar 4, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> I took a quick peek around your site. Im on an Iphone6P
> 
> I like it!
> 
> ...



Thanks for all of that feedback. I love it all and actually implemented all of those changed. This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks again.


----------

